# Bought a used Thunderbolt...



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

I bought a used thunderbolt today... If I bring it to the VZW store tommorow morning if they can refuse to activate it if it has a custom rom installed? By activate, I mean get the sim card, the ROM I wanna put on it has 4g support. Or should I just flash the custom rom after I leave the VZW store?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

All thunderbolt roms have 4g support. Its a 4g phone. Still need more info. Do you already have an account? Are you just switching phones? New lines?

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> All thunderbolt roms have 4g support. Its a 4g phone. Still need more info. Do you already have an account? Are you just switching phones? New lines?
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


Switching phones.


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

MikeSpears said:


> Switching phones.


 Old phone was 3g.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just to be safe I would wait.

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think that verizon will give me a hard time, I mean, they're just giving me a sim card.


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

if you are just switching phones you wont have any problem. Since your already on Verizon Hell if it wasn't for the 4G SIM card thing you wouldn't even have to leave your couch to activate it (as long as the phone has a clean ESN you can deactivate your old phone and activate a new one with the same phone number online with My Verizon). They don't care about root on a used phone they aren't warrantying. All they care is they get your service money every month lol.


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

stanlalee said:


> if you are just switching phones you wont have any problem. Since your already on Verizon Hell if it wasn't for the 4G SIM card thing you wouldn't even have to leave your couch to activate it (as long as the phone has a clean ESN you can deactivate your old phone and activate a new one with the same phone number online with My Verizon). They don't care about root on a used phone they aren't warrantying. All they care is they get your service money every month lol.


Yup, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I did that yesterday. I just switched back to a stock rooted from and all was fine. My wife has a new phone and I'm rocking the G-Nex!!!! Woot!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe I'm paranoid, but I'd flash to stock first, you can probably leave s-off and you can probably get away with a stock rooted rom as I'm sure they won't check that far, but I'd want the phone to at least look stock so they don't ask too many questions
better safe than sorry, since they won't just hand you the card, they'll probably insist on doing it themselves.


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

I took it in and they just read the MEID off the battery compartment and popped in the SIM card then handed it back to me and I turned it on.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Its a used phone they cant say anything to you about it. You cant put insurance on it thru them so they shouldnt be worried about what uve done to your phone. It would be different if you had bought it from them and had insurance on it.


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Its a used phone they cant say anything to you about it. You cant put insurance on it thru them so they shouldnt be worried about what uve done to your phone. It would be different if you had bought it from them and had insurance on it.


Haha, I have Asurion on it.

Sent from my 4G Pocket Rocket


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

MikeSpears said:


> Haha, I have Asurion on it.
> 
> Sent from my 4G Pocket Rocket


they don't care about that either. third party insurance in which they collect $7/month from you (wonder what Verizon's cut is) and if you do make a claim that's another $45/claim they collect in return for sending you a refurb Verizon already made a (contract) sale on and collecting your old phone to refurb back out to somebody else after they fix it.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

how did u do that? back in the day they wouldnt allow me to put insurance on a used phone. guess times have changed


----------



## zalez (Dec 1, 2011)

jr313 said:


> how did u do that? back in the day they wouldnt allow me to put insurance on a used phone. guess times have changed


Insurance follows the phone line. you just can't cancel it then re-add it. You can buy a new phone with insurance and then change over to a used phone and the insurance would be on the used phone. Only stipulation is you have to wait 30 days to make a claim on the used phone.


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

Deleted...


----------

